# New Seiko Modded And On A Solid Link Bracelet



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I need to remove a link in the bracelet, it's a screw that just turns freely and I can't think of a way of getting it out.

Anyone managed this in the past?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it a screw or is it a split pin .... somtimes the split end of a split pin can look like a screw head !


----------



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Is it a screw or is it a split pin .... somtimes the split end of a split pin can look like a screw head !


It's definitely a screw pin as I've removed links from one side of the bracelet but not managed it on the other.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Try pushing it gently from one side whilst unscrewing it from the other.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The same happened to my aftermarket Seiko bracelet. The the threads was already stripped when I got it (new) so I had to pry apart the link.


----------



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah - brute force

Just been to the Jewelers and he took a pair of medium sized plyers and snipped the corner off so he could fish out the screw.

If I'd have realised a pair of plyers would have done the job I'd have had a go my self.

Hope this topic saves someone Â£6 though.


----------

